

Let’s turn censorship into sensorship - tonyhanna
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/f2fb0aea0bee

======
th0br0
Somehow, the author's self description containing "I'm a sucker for
persuasion. You can talk me into anything." severely undermines the point he
is trying to make in this post.

